# ACS for work experience older than 10 years



## dewano (Sep 1, 2015)

Friends,

I have spent days on the forum trying to find the answer but couldn't. :confused2: Finally decided to post my question.

My work ex:
Company A: from Jan 2002 to Jan 2005 (3 years)
Company B: from Feb 2006 to Feb 2009 (3 years)
Company C: from May 2010 to Present (5+ years)

All work experience is closely related to my skilled occupation but my documentation is poor. :sad: I have experience letter from first company but not the salary related documents. 

1) Will ACS consider all the experience or just for the last 10 years for their assessment?

2) I already know ACS is going to deduct 5 years because I don't have a technical degree. Will they consider Company A experience for deduction it being older than 'last 10 years'? How much experience will I be left with for points calculation? 

3) Should I mention Company A experience in EOI since its older than 10 years? 

4) At the time of EOI filing and visa processing, will DIAC ask for any documents related to Company A? 

5) Will there be any verification for Company A's experience? 

Any guidance will be much appreciated. And I encourage responses even if you feel you have partial answers.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi,
What about employment from Jan 2005 to Feb 2006. Were you not employed durng this period.

ACS and DIBP are more interested in your experience of last 10 Years.
If you were not employed during Jan 2005 to Feb 2006 you lose a year worth of experience.
And yes if you have a non technical degree you lose 6 Years from your total experience and not 5 Years.
So you will be left with 3 + years for which you can claim 5 points.
Also for experience before Sep 2005 you can chose to skip giving information as it will not be asked as it is before 10 years.




dewano said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have spent days on the forum trying to find the answer but couldn't. :confused2: Finally decided to post my question.
> 
> ...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

1) ACS will consider all the experience relevant to your occupation. The deduction rules are clearly defined accordingly. For instance-


> you will require 2 years relevant work experience completed within the past 10 years or 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history (whichever provides the earliest skill date)


I myself have 8+ years of skilled relevant experience (skill-met-date as late 2006) due to this rule. So, yes, ACS does consider all of your experience.

2) As said earlier, all experience (including Company A) will be considered. You will have to prove that all of it is relevant to your ANZSCO. How much of which experience will be deducted is detailed in Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf

3) EOI will happen later. There you have to mention employment history for just the past 10 years. These are the exact words from EOI: "Please provide the client's employment history for the last 10 years."

4, 5) Even if Company A employment might not count towards points, it is considered important since it helped you gain the skilled title. So, there is a possibility of DIBP requesting you evidence to prove this employment. If they have to, they will get your claims verified for all your employment history including Company A.


----------



## dewano (Sep 1, 2015)

You sound like a software developer. Crisp, clear, logical answers.


----------



## dewano (Sep 1, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> 1) ACS will consider all the experience relevant to your occupation. The deduction rules are clearly defined accordingly. For instance-
> 
> 
> I myself have 8+ years of skilled relevant experience (skill-met-date as late 2006) due to this rule. So, yes, ACS does consider all of your experience.
> ...


The problem with Company A is that I don't have the income proof for the entire period of my job there. Out of the 3 years I spent there, I have a bank statement for around 1.5 years and that too in sitting in the middle months (not the beginning, not the ending).  I have read on the forum, I will need bank statement at the minimum. Those were the days when I did not even have a PAN card and didn't file ITR. 

I am thinking I should try to track down if that company still exists and can answer physical or telephonic verification but will that be enough to satisfy DIAC? 

Any other solution? Please suggest.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

dewano said:


> The problem with Company A is that I don't have the income proof for the entire period of my job there. Out of the 3 years I spent there, I have a bank statement for around 1.5 years and that too in sitting in the middle months (not the beginning, not the ending).  I have read on the forum, I will need bank statement at the minimum. Those were the days when I did not even have a PAN card and didn't file ITR.
> 
> I am thinking I should try to track down if that company still exists and can answer physical or telephonic verification but will that be enough to satisfy DIAC?
> 
> Any other solution? Please suggest.


Try your luck with the bank first. They should be able to provide you with bank statements even if the account was closed. Then, since you will be meeting up with Company A, you might as well get job reference letter from them as required for ACS and some salary slips or a yearly salary certificate.


----------



## dewano (Sep 1, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Try your luck with the bank first. They should be able to provide you with bank statements even if the account was closed. Then, since you will be meeting up with Company A, you might as well get job reference letter from them as required for ACS and some salary slips or a yearly salary certificate.


I should have mentioned, I went to the bank branch recently, they were only able to find that such an account existed in my name. But no transactions. So they asked me to write an application to the head office, which I did. Oddly enough, got the same reply from the head office. My original bank account was with one bank which got merged into a new bank a few years ago. I suspect they messed up during the merger. I'll try to approach them again. 

Anyway, now I am worried that if I provide the partial period statement to DIAC and they ask for the complete statement or call up the bank, what would the end result be. If the bank can not provide my own statement to me, I am sure they can't to DIAC either. 

What are the chances that the CO will understand my situation? Or should I skip this job experience all together? Its 3 good years I don't want to waste. 

Thanks again for taking time to respond. Really appreciate it.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

If those 3 years are not counting towards your points, then highly unlikely that DIBP will be interested in documents from that period. But, we never know. I know of an applicant from Pakistan in a similar situation. He has gone ahead with his visa application last week and provided whatever he has and additionally a letter from the new bank stating that they are unable to issue the requested statements for xyz account from abc bank as they do not have older data prior to the merger. He also took yearly salary certificates from his ex-employer stating that the salaries were paid in the said (ex) bank account.

Another option would be to look for someone who works at the back office. These IT folks at back office perhaps might be able to pull out the older records.


----------



## dewano (Sep 1, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> If those 3 years are not counting towards your points, then highly unlikely that DIBP will be interested in documents from that period. But, we never know. I know of an applicant from Pakistan in a similar situation. He has gone ahead with his visa application last week and provided whatever he has and additionally a letter from the new bank stating that they are unable to issue the requested statements for xyz account from abc bank as they do not have older data prior to the merger. He also took yearly salary certificates from his ex-employer stating that the salaries were paid in the said (ex) bank account.
> 
> Another option would be to look for someone who works at the back office. These IT folks at back office perhaps might be able to pull out the older records.


This may be a stupid question. Back office of my company A or the bank?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

dewano said:


> This may be a stupid question. Back office of my company A or the bank?


The bank.


----------



## dewano (Sep 1, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> The bank.


Hi KeeDa,

It turns out that the bank does not have the statement and I am left with whatever partial statement hard copy I have with me. So here's what I have for my first job:

1) Experience letter
2) Statutory Declaration with job description
3) Some salary slips of random months.
4) Partial months bank statement

What I don't have:
1) Complete bank statement
2) PF details (company did not provide PF)
3) ITR (Did not file ITR in those years. Did not even have a PAN card).

Its important for me to use this company's years of experience, else I loose points and fall below the threshold. 

Is there a way to claim points for partial years for which I do have the bank statement? How can I ask ACS to evaluate the partial months?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

dewano,

Can't really say whether your random payslips and partial bank statements will suffice to prove your continued employment during that period. I suggest you be the judge and decide yourself.
Form16 or downloaded 26AS from incometaxindia.gov.in can be used instead of ITR, and it is not always that they ask for ITR, but depends on the CO.


----------



## dewano (Sep 1, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> The bank.


I was able to get the bank statement for the entire period. 

So that and the experience certificate, salary slips are enough?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

dewano said:


> I was able to get the bank statement for the entire period.
> 
> So that and the experience certificate, salary slips are enough?


:thumb:


----------



## Rajeev1985 (Jan 20, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> 1) ACS will consider all the experience relevant to your occupation. The deduction rules are clearly defined accordingly. For instance-
> 
> 
> I myself have 8+ years of skilled relevant experience (skill-met-date as late 2006) due to this rule. So, yes, ACS does consider all of your experience.
> ...


Hello Team,

I have a small query similar to this.
I hold 10 years of experience in IT as a software engineer.

Experience Details are as below:
2 years 2002 to 2004(Prior to my IT degree major in Computing)
Then I went for the B-tech in Computer Science and Engineering from 2004-2008

Then after this, I have total experience of more than 8 years (from 2008 to till date) in the same relevant field to my degree.

So in my case, ACS will deduct how many years of experience as I need my 8 years of experience to be assessed for gaining more points for EOI.

Please suggest.

Would really appreciate your suggestion and advice.

Thanks,
Rajeev


----------



## Rajeev1985 (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi,

this is not a reply.
Sorry for that.
I am new to this forum and planning to move to Australia.
Before starting the process I a small query as below:


I hold 10 years of experience in IT as a software engineer.

Experience Details are as below:
2 years 2002 to 2004(Prior to my IT degree major in Computing)
Then I went for the B-tech in Computer Science and Engineering from 2004-2008

Then after this, I have total experience of more than 8 years (from 2008 to till date) in the same relevant field to my degree.

So in my case, ACS will deduct how many years of experience as I need my 8 years of experience to be assessed for gaining more points for EOI.

Please suggest.

Would really appreciate your suggestion and advice.

Thanks,
Rajeev


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Rajeev,

If all of your work experience (including the period before BTech) is closely related to your ANZSCO, then only 2 years (2002-2004) will be deducted and you will get to claim points for the remaining 8 years of work experience. This exact case study is explained in Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf, chapter #5 SKILL LEVEL REQUIREMENT MET DATE, example#2


----------



## Rajeev1985 (Jan 20, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> Rajeev,
> 
> If all of your work experience (including the period before BTech) is closely related to your ANZSCO, then only 2 years (2002-2004) will be deducted and you will get to claim points for the remaining 8 years of work experience. This exact case study is explained in Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf, chapter #5 SKILL LEVEL REQUIREMENT MET DATE, example#2


Hey

If that is the case then I would be the happiest person on this earth. 

But I have heard that if the experience is before last 10 years(which is 2002 to 2004) then they are going to deduct 4 years from that.

Can you please evaluate my case again

Cheers


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Rajeev1985 said:


> Hey
> 
> If that is the case then I would be the happiest person on this earth.
> 
> ...


Oops... my bad... we are in 2017 already :doh:. Time sure does fly by.

You are right about the past 10 years thing. The exact rule is- they deduct either 2 years from past 10 or 4 years from your entire work history whichever gives you the best possible skill-met-date (i.e. points).

In your case, if they were to deduct 2 out of past 10, then since you've worked only 8 years in the past 10 years, the deduction will leave you with 6 years of work experience to claim points from. If they were to deduct 4 out of entire work history, then that too will give you the same amount of skilled years/ points (2002-2004 + 2008-2016 = 10 years. 10 - 4 = 6 years of effective skilled work).


----------



## Rajeev1985 (Jan 20, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> Oops... my bad... we are in 2017 already :doh:. Time sure does fly by.
> 
> You are right about the past 10 years thing. The exact rule is- they deduct either 2 years from past 10 or 4 years from your entire work history whichever gives you the best possible skill-met-date (i.e. points).
> 
> In your case, if they were to deduct 2 out of past 10, then since you've worked only 8 years in the past 10 years, the deduction will leave you with 6 years of work experience to claim points from. If they were to deduct 4 out of entire work history, then that too will give you the same amount of skilled years/ points (2002-2004 + 2008-2016 = 10 years. 10 - 4 = 6 years of effective skilled work).


ya, That is my case 
So What date should I mention in EOI.
Does DIBP overlap with the date with ACS(MET Date) or they can consider the remaining experience in some cases?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Rajeev1985 said:


> ya, That is my case
> So What date should I mention in EOI.


Your ACS result letter will give you an idea about the skill-met-date and you have to enter it precisely in your EOI (DIBP system) so as to avoid claiming incorrect work experience points. Both are independent systems and it is up to you to correctly interpret ACS result and provide the correct dates to DIBP, or else your visa application could land in troubled waters.



Rajeev1985 said:


> Does DIBP overlap with the date with ACS(MET Date) or they can consider the remaining experience in some cases?


No, DIBP won't consider any work experience that is deemed *not skilled* by ACS (i.e. the deducted years).


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Rajeev1985 said:


> ya, That is my case
> So What date should I mention in EOI.
> Does DIBP overlap with the date with ACS(MET Date) or they can consider the remaining experience in some cases?


Sorry the news isn't as you would have hoped. For what it's worth I find the ACS system for experience older than ten years ridiculous. Getting 8 years worth of points with ACS is tough.


----------



## Rajeev1985 (Jan 20, 2017)

FFacs said:


> Sorry the news isn't as you would have hoped. For what it's worth I find the ACS system for experience older than ten years ridiculous. Getting 8 years worth of points with ACS is tough.


Hello Mate
One more query plz
If I show some experience with my degree duration then will that be considered for assessment?
Means if I show experience from 2006 to 2008 (during last 2 years of graduation )then will it be considered for assessment.
Not for gaining point only to fulfill the suitability of qualification.

Thanks


----------



## Rajeev1985 (Jan 20, 2017)

Rajeev1985 said:


> Rajeev1985 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Mate
> ...


----------

